

Microsoft Layoffs? - phr
http://www.microsoft-watch.com/content/corporate/when_mini_speaks_layoffs_i_believe.html?kc=EWKNLCSM12232008STR1

======
jm4
This is a duplicate of a post from a couple days ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=406049>

